# How do you react to alcohol?



## TheUnsureHuman (Jul 3, 2018)

I was at this party yesterday, I knew one person. She left, and I was all by myself. And the thing is she didn't say I coulnd't join her, but I just liked the silence. In a way I like to be on my own, because you know it gives time to reflect?
I like looking at people. But then I started crying. And my mascara run down my cheeks, and it's kind of embarissing. I don't know why I cried, proboably a mix between just everything - there where so many people, but when you think about it, we are all the same. 
I hate drunk-crying, but I also love it. It's so expressive in a way, you can finally face what you really feel.
I like my life, but everytime or often, I just feel like there are so many expectations, to the idea of being young. 
But now, I just hate myself. I hate that I cried like that, because I get so anxious - did anyone see me? Am I weird now? And prob, no one even noticed. But I can't stop thinking about it. 
The thing is, that being socially anxoius and drinking alcohol can is heaven and hell. In the moment, you feel free but afterwards, you just hate yourself. I have been really trying lately, to change my own confidence and become more independent, and careless, but it's hard. 
Do you guys drink alcohol? And how do you react to it? Does it make you more anxious?


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Drinking actually makes me more confident Unsure


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I become happy, friendlier, sillier, slightly more outgoing. I need to watch my alcohol intake as I have been drinking too much to the point where the hangovers aren't very bad, that's worrying for me (my body is adapting).


----------



## lonelyboy08 (Apr 7, 2017)

I avoid it. When I was younger it would make me less inhibited and would feel like saying whatever was on my mind, regardless of what it was, which is not always a good thing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's cheap, legal, and available everywhere so it has been my main drug since I was 20 but can't say I like it all that much. If other drugs were cheap and easily available I'd probably have only dabbled with booze a handful of times. 

Definitely helps with socializing with strangers. Usually it makes me less nervous, more relaxed, and more chatty- similar to what normal people are like sober but with less social skills. I don't become outgoing or the life of the party. As the night goes on and I become quite drunk, I become more quiet and morose- stone-faced. 

I get horrific hangovers from booze: headache and puking/dry heaving until 6pm the following day. That type of hangover almost never happens when I drink at home. Only happens when I drink at bars or parties.

So I'd say I have alcoholic tendencies but because of the horrid hangovers I can't become a full-blown alcoholic. My maternal grandfather was a full-blown alcoholic. My dad used to say that my mom could drink him under the table even though she was a small woman. She had no hangovers while my dad is similar to me.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I stopped drinking a few years ago. In the past it was a great remedy for my anxiety though. I didn't become normal but i felt a lot more relaxed, happier and in the mood for socializing. I'd still be drinking now were it not for my intolerance to the stuff. On the days after drinking i used to feel very hung over but it was worth it to have the escapism from time to time and not feel permanently constrained in social situations.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Euphoric for the first couple of drinks, then gradually more and more stuck in my head.

I quit drinking because it started to turn into a problem. I couldn't have one or two, sober up and go home. I'd drink until the bar closed, stop at the convenience store for a few 24 oz cans and continue when I got home. I would black out regularly and not remember anything I had done the night before - even developed drunken friendships I apparently had no recollection of when I was sober. 

Alcohol is not a good way to cope with SA.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I loosen up, feel more giggly and silly. Not sure why I don't drink more often honestly. Lol.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I had a couple of beers last weekend for the fort time in three years. Made me feel worse, just more anxious and depressed. It’s why I stopped drinking but I thought maybe because it’s been so long that I would react better. Not doing that again. It’s ****ed, I use to be able to handle anything but Ive become so sensitive.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

More hyper, friendly and dopey. Also more flirtatious and affectionate, kind of obnoxiously hippie "love for all" like.

I don't get drunk often because before I get drunk alcohol always makes me feel sick before anything else. And I hate hangovers.

I'm really glad that I'm not some destructive or dramatic drunk though. That was my biggest fear with alcohol.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't drink anymore. I used to though - I went through a phase where I drank too much, and in combination with a high dose of Xanax. That caused huge problems and made me stop for a long time.

It also depends on my mood. I drank a fair bit one time when I was very manic - I was drinking arak, very strong Indonesian liqour which normally would probably just knock me out, but it didn't seem to do anything much - it was pretty weird. I was basically up all night, it didn't slow me down at all.

A while ago I bought a few bottles of wine for a change - I couldn't stop drinking it and got drunk pretty fast. It was revolting so I poured the rest down the sink and didn't buy anymore. It's just not a good idea for me.


----------



## Dragoon (Jul 29, 2015)

I've never tried alcohol, but I'd hope it would make me less inhibited and a little more sociable. The main thing I'm worried about is the hangover, since I absolutely loathe throwing up.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> I've never tried alcohol, but I'd hope it would make me less inhibited and a little more sociable. The main thing I'm worried about is the hangover, since I absolutely loathe throwing up.


The throwing up part isn't so bad. It's the nausea that's horrific. I'd often force myself to throw up (only a bit of water and bile would come up since my stomach was empty) just to get some temporary relief from the nausea. Within 30 minutes-1 hour the nausea would come right back.

Some people don't get much of any hangover. Depends on the person.


----------



## CaptainBoz (Jan 20, 2018)

Distilled spirits give me stomach pain. Beer gives me stomach upset and makes me burp for an hour or two after drinking it. I can tolerate a little wine, but it makes me lightheaded pretty quickly. I just don't drink, except on really rare circumstances and no more than a tablespoon or so. (I keep a bottle of whiskey around oddly enough, to give me quick relief of mouth or throat pain...a teaspoon swished around or gargled helps.)


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I tend to lean more towards being friendly and emotionally affectionate, but really it depends on my mood prior to it.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I usually get depressed and miserable when i drink alcohol. Although it isnt as bad as in the past, i used to rush to a knife and put it up to my wrist and furiously flirt with the idea of ending my life. Now its just drunken depression, although if i am in a good mood then the alcohol will do what alcohol should do and make me happy. 8 drinks is my usual go-to but that can cause some significant changes in personality if it goes wrong, so i think i react best to like 4 or 5 drinks. And why do you hate yourself for drinking by the way? There is no need to feel bad about it. Relax and live life up  thats my philosophy/motto, you cant go through life worrying about this and that.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I don't react to alcohol because I don't drink. I purchased my first alcoholic drink ever in my life a week and a half ago for my father because he couldn't walk due to injury.

I don't know what I would be like under the influence and I don't really care to find out.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't drink.

And I've grown to be mildly disgusted by drunk people.

The smell, the awkward behavior while thinking they're doing all just fine....

Not to even begin with the 'intellectual talk', or 'deep stuff'.

I'm also one of those people who gets to hear life stories a bit too often.



Also the idiotic "oh I can't really remember anything but it was great"


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I wouldn't know. I haven't touched alcohol since May 2013. And frankly it's not something I would require any longer even if I could drink it.


----------



## Jackthedog (Jul 29, 2018)

I usually drink by myself twice a week. I'm desperately trying to quit though, because I'm afraid of what it's doing to my liver, plus it makes me very depressed the day after. I tend to binge (5-10 shots) because it makes no sense to drink unless you are so drunk you get out of your head for a few hours. Quitting would be easy if I had some sort of hobby, but I feel like I'm in a midlife crisis or something. Nothing really excites me these days. Wake up, go to work, come home, and just sit around miserable. 

My reaction has changed. I used to get really buzzed and happy. Now I get relaxed and worry less, but it's not a huge high or anything.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

Most nights I'll usually have one drink at home whilst I'm relaxing, usually either a glass of white wine or a bourbon and coke. Very rarely on an afternoon I might have a black coffee with a shot of Kahlua. One drink doesnt usually touch me as I can really hold my drink, unless I've drank on an empty stomach and havent eaten much beforehand, then I may feel a little sedation.



I never binge drink whilst at home. A few times a year when its a birthday or something and my friends want to go out we usually have a mega blow out and will consume a ridiculous amount. Effects wise for me I become very confident, friendly, often tactile and will want to chat crap for hours with random people, and if we are in club I'll be raving till the sun comes up. Despite this I am usually still very coherent, and I havent been sick off alcohol for quite a few years. But the hang overs the next day are usually monsterous. Hence why we only usually have binge nights maybe 2 - 3 times a year, if that. Not to mention it's expensive, I can easily wax £100 on a night out, especially if theres taxis and club fees involved.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> I don't react to alcohol because I don't drink. I purchased my first alcoholic drink ever in my life a week and a half ago for my father because he couldn't walk due to injury.
> 
> I don't know what I would be like under the influence and I don't really care to find out.


Its really just for relaxing, it makes you calm(usually anyway) and happy and loosens your mind up a bit.



Raies said:


> I don't drink.
> 
> And I've grown to be mildly disgusted by drunk people.
> 
> ...


Yeah unfortunately most people abuse alcohol and do stupid stuff. Its also a major cause of violence and health problems. Although a few drinks can make for quite a pleasant time without all the crazy behaviour. Thats what i feel like right now, a few nice beers, grrrr


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't. Mind-altering drugs are completely taboo to me and also I hate the taste. To the point where I think drinkers convince themselves they enjoy it, but really just use it for the mind-altering effects. Nasty stuff that should be treated like other hard drugs if it hadn't sunk its claws into society and the economy already.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

It makes me more functional/less lazy and improves my mood, but it doesn't lower my inhibition that much. I can still think rationally, think about consequences etc and remember everything clearly after sobering up. When I compare mine and other people's experiences and feels while under the influence I feel like a weirdo. It's either that or they're exaggerating.

I don't get invited to parties but I can safely predict it wouldn't make me like that environment any more than I would normally. I've mostly just drank while alone and I feel like it turns me into a more normal and cheerful person, no negative side effects aside from potential hangovers (and liver damage if I abuse it too much).


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

badly, it feels like my stomach is on fire, at the first few sips... so i tend to avoid it


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Rarely do I react to alcohol, probably because I know how to moderate. Growing up around folks who sometimes drank themselves stupid leaves a subconscious fear when seeing people go down that far end, I guess.

When I have reacted it would either have me in laughing fits (literally) or I would get really anxious. Obviously the anxiety is hell, but when I end up laughing at almost anything the euphoria stays for a bit until I realize as to why I'm even like that (reality.)


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

i become friendlier and less anxious

the psychiatrist is saying i should stop drinking in the mean time cos alcohol interacts with one of my medicines. that's the reason i tell myself why i haven't been on a night out for the past few weeks (when really no one had invited me lately)


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I get chatty and giggly. I know my reactions are screwed but I make weird decisions that usually work out. I think I've only sustained one serious injury while inebriated, when I decided to skateboard for some reason.

After starting to drink regularly I developed a rather rickety relationship with booze, for about a year and a half. It was a ****show but I'm doing much better now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It makes me sick to my stomach. I don't enjoy it. There's nothing about it I find pleasant.


----------



## wiZZ (May 31, 2011)

Last week got so drunk, people at work were talking about me for days. But the next day? I woke up sleeping in my own puke in the bathroom. I can't stop drinking once I start and I get loud. Good thing I was not on my back or I would be dead right now, not that I find that a bad thing.


----------

